# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Perplasja e dy Galaktikave

## NeutronStar

Perplasja  e dy galaktikave ose me sakte , cfare do te ndodhte ne rastin e perplasjes se Milky Way me Andromeden.

Video permban 3 simulime te ndryshme dhe e kam shoqeruar me muzike klasike , kshu qe nese dikush besdiset nga muzika thjesht mund tia uli zerin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mh6Vef7p2I

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> Perplasja  e dy galaktikave ose me sakte , cfare do te ndodhte ne rastin e perplasjes se Milky Way me Andromeden.
> 
> Video permban 3 simulime te ndryshme dhe e kam shoqeruar me muzike klasike , kshu qe nese dikush besdiset nga muzika thjesht mund tia uli zerin.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mh6Vef7p2I


Kur të përplasen te tregoj se qfare do te ndodh ,se une te garantoj se do ta them 100% te verteten :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NeutronStar

Nuk e hodha videon per te mesuar veten se cfare do te ndodhe por per te treguar se cfare do te ndodhe .

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> Nuk e hodha videon per te mesuar veten se cfare do te ndodhe por per te treguar se cfare do te ndodhe .


 Që domethëne qe ti e din se qfare do te ndodh je i sigurt ,e nese nuk perplasen qfare thua ti pastaj

----------


## NeutronStar

breaking news , talibanet rrezojne nje avion mallrash qe po shkonte drejt kabulit ,( sa jane shtuar cnncnc)

----------


## Urimy-meraga

> breaking news , talibanet rrezojne nje avion mallrash qe po shkonte drejt kabulit ,( sa jane shtuar cnncnc)


Qfare kane lidhje talibanet me astronomi,a mos dojin qe ta pushtojn donje planet,ne fund te fundit edhe ata jane njerz e ka nuk shkon medja e njeriut  :buzeqeshje:

----------

